# 3D Block Cutting Boards



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I see Larry and others making these boards. I would like to make a couple for Christmas and was wondering if someone had a tutorial on how to make one these. I spent a good bit digging through the blogs/projects tagged with cutting board with no luck.

TIA!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Larry here.. what do you mean by 3D block boards.. endgrain?
I have been meaning to do a turorial on them but finding the time is …. difficult..
Next board I make I will take same pics and post as a blog.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Like this one..



or this one


----------



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check out this forum from a while back. The builder has included a schematic of his glue up if your look under the second picture with his post.


----------



## lobro4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Forgot the link to the forum… sorry

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11785


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/10/14/20-free-cutting-board-plans-the-4-that-blew-my-mind/ has links to a lot of great cutting board tutorials/examples.

There's a link in there to a great 3D tutorial - http://workingwoods.com/3-D_Board_Tutorial.htm

Edit: I guess that 3D tutorial may not be exactly the brand of 3D you're after, since I'm sure the glue up is different when you introduce the "top/bottom" pieces for the 3D box effect…and I wager the glue up is what it's all about.


----------

